# Tales from the Green Valley



## Brian G Turner (Jul 27, 2016)

A group of historians aim to spend a year living and working on a farm using technology from the 1620's...

A precursor to _Tudor Monastery Farm_, I think.

Thanks to Biskit for bringing my attention to this series.


----------



## J Riff (Jul 28, 2016)

As a collector of ancient stone tools, this could be interesting!*
Yep, looks good, Tx Brian*


----------

